# Ughhh I hate this........



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Hi guys I don't visit this page too much, I tend to stick around the constipation one, but I just thought maybe I would say something. Lately, I have felt so frustrated and so just overcome with anxiety. I am so constipated all the time and I have take laxatives every night and even they don't help much. But like all the tests I have had done have been normal. I don't know what to do. I'm only 19 and I constantly worry about if I am going to "go" and then at times I become so anxious with worrying over becoming addicted to laxatives. The high fiber diet I am on now isn't helping at all if anything I feel worse. SO I just thought I would vent to you guys.Thanks!


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Hey Kellie, hang on in there.I can sympathise with the anxiety thing, I am in South America travelling of a bit of a gap year type thing and I only got diagnosed whilst out here. Now I am scared to go out of the hostal, on a bus or walk around a city and I donï¿½t want to do any hiking rafting climbing and all those fun things coz iï¿½m scared i might have to go and besides i feel like I have flu constantly. Keep trying all the different bits and bobs and I hope you find something that helps you. Remember thereï¿½s always people here to chat to.


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Sorry Kellie - I haven't any advice - sorry







But try and find a way of dealing with the anxiety and the symptoms im sure will improve!Easier said than done I know!


----------

